# Octopus off the Pier?



## gilljr (Oct 11, 2013)

I was either at Johnny Mercer or Jolly Roger, I can't remember back in September I was going to both often. I was 3/4 of the way down the pier when I felt a pull on the end of my line then nothing. I could tell it had a little more drag. Next, I see at the end of the line what looks to me to be octopus tentacles. What ever it was it fell back in. I think my eyes were mistaken. 

Has anyone here hung a octopus on the pier before?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw one this past October off Springmaid pier in MB.

One of the old salts always told me that he doesn't mind cacthing anything except an octopus. Found out why as I ended up taking off the hook for the tourist who snagged it. Wrapped around my arm and spat ink allover the deck. Old salt(guy fishes the pier 250+ days a year)said he has caught around a dozen over the years.

I wondered about using it as drum bait.....:fishing:


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I have caught them between the jetties at the inlet. A little challenging to unhook. 


ETF


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Caught several over the years off Barnacle Bills and Jolly Roger.


----------



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

watched a guy catch one at the end of surf city pier on a diamond jig, pretty decent size and very unexpected, he thought he was hung lol


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

caught one down in the keys before, real fun to play around with but was a pain to initially get it off


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I caught 3 off of kure this year flounder fishin with mullet


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Have seen them caught on Avon,Frisco,and Jennettes..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Have seen one caught off Springmaid Pier SC, along with horseshoe crabs, sea urchins, and lots of other neat creatures.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We have caught them while surf fishing at Lockwood Folly Inlet before. Real fun to unhook. They do draw a crowd of onlookers.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I seen one eat a "rocking chair" once!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

They are all over structure in the ICWW. There is a big one that lives beneath the WB Draw Bridge...On that note, Not only are they great grouper bait, they are very good to eat too.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotta love the variety that the ocean shares.


----------

